# How Much Is Too Much?



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

I just switched over to frozen food with my two 4-5 month old red bellied piranhas and they are in love with frozen beef heart! i thought it would be hard to get them converted from feeder fish but suprisingly they devoured it the first time, but as i watch them eat i notice if i only put one cube of beef heart in afterwards they will nip at eachother so i figure they are still hungry but i end up feeding them 3-4 cubes of it (approximately 1/2 inch X 1/2 inch cubes) and they eat most of it but alot ends up shredded and floating in my tank and i give them time between each piece to find the left overs floating around. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

you should only feed them beef heart as a treat (every once in a while). it should not be a staple for them. get some talapia or catfish filets. Sounds like ur tank is over crowded having 2 4" and a 5" in 30 gal tank. they are going to nip at each other cuz they dont have enough space to claim.


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> you should only feed them beef heart as a treat (every once in a while). it should not be a staple for them. get some talapia or catfish filets. Sounds like ur tank is over crowded having 2 4" and a 5" in 30 gal tank. they are going to nip at each other cuz they dont have enough space to claim.


sorry i must have miss typed something, i have one 4" and one 5" but they are nipping at eachother becasue of space. I recently had to make the change and take there ordaments out from when they were smaller, they wernt fitting into them anymore. They still have driftwood and plant coverage and they seem quite happy. And thanks for the info on the beef heart, i didnt realize it wasnt something i could feed them everyday. The pet shop i got it from played it off like it was perfectly fine.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep pretty sure they dont know crap about P's but anyhow if I were you just get a bigger tank and some more P's and your problem will be solved


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

TJcali said:


> Yep pretty sure they dont know crap about P's but anyhow if I were you just get a bigger tank and some more P's and your problem will be solved


haha getting a bigger tank is pretty much what ive heard will fix all my problems but thats pretty much the one thing i cant do lol im pretty tight on cash. Im figuring eventually one will kill the other and that will be the end of that, obviously thats not what i want but its either that or sell one (or give one away) which i was kinda thinking about also.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Or you can sell them both and get a sanchezi or a mac because even for one a red belly 30 gallon tank is

still way to small IMHO


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

TJcali said:


> Or you can sell them both and get a sanchezi or a mac because even for one a red belly 30 gallon tank is
> 
> still way to small IMHO


Im not sure where i could get a sanchezi or a mac, truthfully i never thought of having p's until i saw them at the local pet shop and thought it would be cool to have something other than just a plain ol tropical fish tank. Would i be able to order them online (im not really sure how that would work out tho lol) or whould i have to just find another pet shop around here?


----------

